# Two of my babies died togther last Friday



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

Topal our beauitful 8 yr old cat managed to crawl onto the shed after suffering a terrible stroke
The same day our most loved German Shepherd Java who had lymph cancer at just 2 years old, l treated him for that and he gotten all better, then had liver & kidney failure, he was 6 years old and one week

My heart and soul are so empty now

We still have Java's brother and three other cats to love and care for, thank goodness for all the wonderful memories we have of them and some small comfort is that they went together so will stay together

Tears and kisses sent through my pillow every morning and night, and may l still help other animals get better, then it is all worth the pain and sorrow

Thank you for your unconditional love Topal and Java, no matter how many bad hair days l had


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

So sorry Bev, thats so sad


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

Tanya thank you
all of us animal lovers, will feel the pain when they are lost.

Yours are looking gorgous in the picture, take care of yourself
Bev


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

bevstretton said:


> Topal our beauitful 8 yr old cat managed to crawl onto the shed after suffering a terrible stroke
> The same day our most loved German Shepherd Java who had lymph cancer at just 2 years old, l treated him for that and he gotten all better, then had liver & kidney failure, he was 6 years old and one week
> 
> My heart and soul are so empty now
> ...


My thoughts are with you and my heart goes out to you, what an emotional time for you, so sorry to hear about Topal and Java, R.I.P both of you and one day you will meet your mummy again at the rainbow bridge.... take care and much love xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Topal and Java.. so sad.. xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So very, very sorry for your loss  RIP Topal and Java xxx


----------



## huskylover23 (Feb 9, 2010)

so sorry hun


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im so sorry for the passing of java and topal, they say time may mend a broken heart but memories will live forever in our hearts,
rip java and topal xxx love wendy517


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

How terrible to lose two on the same day 

RIP Topal & Java xx


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

how devestating for you so sorry


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

sorry for your loss hun 

RIP furbabies x x x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

So very sorry for your losses


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry for your losses  RIP Topal and Java


----------



## leticiadca (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but try to think positively: they've fulfilled their duty in this life already, they're in a better place now, where there's no pain, no bad feelings, and plenty of space to run and play!
I'd lost my dog some years ago, she was 10 y.o. and i realy miss her.
One night I dreamed about her, that she came to visit me in my dream, to show that she was fine and happy. That was a wonderful dream, realy real!
Now I don't suffer for her anymore, cause I know she's in heaven!


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you
we all have a time that makes us cry and a time when we laugh
its so good to be able to do the same at the same time when thinking about our lost ones, the memories are wonderful
good night and god bless my babies


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

My thoughts are with you. I hope happy memories of Topal and Java will replace the pain and tears that you have now.
Run free at rainbow bridge Topal and Java xx


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

bevstretton said:


> Topal our beauitful 8 yr old cat managed to crawl onto the shed after suffering a terrible stroke
> The same day our most loved German Shepherd Java who had lymph cancer at just 2 years old, l treated him for that and he gotten all better, then had liver & kidney failure, he was 6 years old and one week
> 
> My heart and soul are so empty now
> ...


I am so very sorry for your loss - it's heartbreaking. 
We would never want to let them go irregardless of what age they are but please remember that Topal and Java could never have been more loved in their lifetime on this earth. Take solace in that. God Bless.


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

Thank you Jane for your kind words


----------

